#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Перехотелось?

## Neroli

Дорогие все!

Практикуя, поняла, что Буддой я становиться похоже не хочу. 
Меня все устраивает, мне все нравится, и практиковать нравится и вообще.

Хочу спросить хотите ли Вы становиться Буддой? И зачем?
Можно конечно говорить, что типа хочу быть Буддой на БВЖС, только тут засада! Как я могу хотеть привести ЖС к состоянию (просветления), которое мне самой вроде как ни к чему?

Для тех кто стесняется - анонимный опрос.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Очень хочу стать Буддой в периоды особо явного страдания. А вот когда всё как бы хорошо.... В общем, иногда думаю, чтобы я ответила, подойди ко мне сейчас Будда и скажи: "оставь всё и прямо сейчас иди за мной и ты освободишься!" Есть вещи (или скорее люди), привязанность к которым слишком сильна. 
А еще проблема в том, что мы не ведаем того, к чему стремимся. То есть, мы реально не знаем, что такое настоящее Освобождение. Если бы знали, может практиковали бы ежесекундно.

----------


## PampKin Head

Везет же людям. Они знают, кто такой Будда и уже не хотят им стать! 

У меня все попроще... Не хочу страдать, хочу свободы. Для всех... Как Будда прописал в 4-х Благородных.

P.s. Я полагаю, что это - результат промоушена высокого\непосильного... Человек в своем намерении (подобно росту ребенка) проходит желание родиться в благих уделах; потом - нежелание вообще перерождаться; потом - оставляет и это страстное желание и находит вдохновление двигаться по Пути не ради себя, а ради других...

----------


## Борис

//Практикуя, поняла, что Буддой я становиться похоже не хочу. 
Меня все устраивает, мне все нравится, и практиковать нравится и вообще.//

Оль, не обрашай внимания, это разновидность апатии, перемешанная со своей противоположностью  :Smilie: 
Пройдет, как и все  :Smilie:  

В общем, вариант 3, но с оговорками.

И вообще, 




> "Субхути, как ты думаешь, достиг ли Так Приходящий аннутара самьяк самбодхи и проповедовал ли Так Приходящий какую-нибудь Дхарму?"
> 
> Субхути сказал: 
> «Если я уяснил смысл проповеданного Буддой, то нет никакой фиксированной дхармы, которая называлась бы «аннутара самьяк самбодхи» и также нет никакой фиксированной Дхармы, которую мог бы проповедовать Так Приходящий. Ту Дхарму, которую проповедовал Так Приходящий, нельзя взять и нельзя проповедовать. Она не есть ни Дхарма, ни не-Дхарма. И почему это так? Все мудрые личности разнятся от всех прочих тем, что опираются на недеятельные дхармы»


Так не будем слишком заморачиваться о том, есть ли жизнь на МАрсе...

Лучше будем практиковать то, в пользе чего уверены, сострадая и желая добра всем!  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Да, еще вот:




> Я всегда чувствовал, что люблю этот мир даже больше, чем Чистую Страну, потому что мне нравится то, что дает нам этот мир: лимонные деревья, абрикосовые деревья, апельсиновые деревья, ивы, сосны. Говорят, что в Чистой Стране есть прекрасные лотосовые пруды, деревья семи  драгоценностей, дороги, покрытые золотом, сказочные небесные птицы; я не думаю, что мне бы все это очень понравилось: я предпочитаю не дороги, выложенные золотом и серебром и даже не дороги, мощеные мрамором. Здесь, на этой земле, я больше всего люблю грунтовые дороги, по обеим сторонам которых расстилаются луга, дороги, устланные листьями или покрытые камешками, люблю кусты, бамбуковые изгороди, ручьи и мостики. 
> 
>       Когда я был мальчиком-послушником, я сказал своему Учителю: "Если в Чистой Стране нет лимонных деревьев, то я туда не хочу”. Он молча покачал головой и улыбнулся. Может быть он подумал тогда: "Упрямый юнец”, однако, вслух не сказал, прав я или нет. Позднее, когда я понял, что и этот мир, и Чистая Страна порождены нашем сознанием, я был очень счастлив. Счастлив от того, что в Чистой Стране есть и лимонные деревья, и тропинки с зеленой травой по краям. Я узнал, что если, помня о практике, мои глаза будут открыты, а шаги - легки, то я смогу найти свою Чистую Страну.


(Тхить Ньят Хань. "Руководство по медитации при ходьбе")

----------


## Банзай

Именно, Боря прав, временное это и пройдет так же быстро, как парок с чая.
Просто не спеши с выводами, сестрица, было иное, будет и другое.

А практики без цели не бывает, как наказания без вины, по Глебу Жеглову -)

----------


## ullu

>>Как я могу хотеть привести ЖС к состоянию (просветления), которое мне самой вроде как ни к чему?

А ты не приводи их к состоянию просветления, просто попробуй сделать так что бы они всегда были счастливы...а там и поймешь, чего тебе не хватает для этого...

----------


## Дмитрий К

Посмотри на страдающих - болеющих и умирающих существ (не подумай о них, а в реале посмотри) .  И стань Буддой ДЛЯ НИХ.    Вообщем, Четыре Безмерных и Четыре Осознавания (или Шестеро  лочжонгов  :Smilie:  ).

Да, кстати, когда цель не нужна (или недостижима) остается  безупречность ради безупречности :Wink:

----------


## Саня

Neroli, меня в этой формулировке смущает то, что вы говорите "стать БУддой" (ну вроде как стать кем-то "другим") . Может более точной будет формулировка типа: раскрыть свою собственную изначально просветленную природу? ну или что-то типа того.

----------


## Борис

> А практики без цели не бывает, как наказания без вины, по Глебу Жеглову -)


Для начала. Для нашего положения. Для ума "начинающего". Который, как известно, надо сохранять всегда  :Smilie:  Пытаемся раз за разом...

----------


## Alert

//Практикуя, поняла, что Буддой я становиться похоже не хочу. //

Вот что бывает, когда телегу впереди лошади ставят.  :Smilie:  Между прочим, стать Буддой никому и не грозит, зря беспокоились. Будда только один. Освободиться от перерождений, дукха и пр. возможно.

----------


## Alert

//Может более точной будет формулировка типа: раскрыть свою собственную изначально просветленную природу?//

Даже указание кошерной ДО не помогло, формулировочка вышла явно некошерная.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> / Между прочим, стать Буддой никому и не грозит, зря беспокоились. Будда только один.


Да? А я думала, их много. Ну, там Будда Шакьямуни, Будда Медицины, Гуру Ринпоче - чем не Будда?....Майтрейя???

----------


## Борис

> Между прочим, стать Буддой никому и не грозит, зря беспокоились. Будда только один. Освободиться от перерождений, дукха и пр. возможно.


Это ж в Тхераваде, Олег! Головная боль же у Нероли сугубо махаянская, и в Махаяне от этой боли свои гильотины есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Оль, вот, понимаешь, какое дело... Ты говоришь:




> Меня все устраивает, мне все нравится, и практиковать нравится и вообще.


Вот я сейчас с женой и дитем пришел из гостей... И меня тоже все устраивает. И на дворе весна, хотя и похолодало. И вообще в жизни на самом деле много радости, несмотря на бесспорные гадости.

Я в свое время, если можно так выразиться, долго "примерялся" к буддизму, прежде чем принять прибежище. Точно не скажу, но несколько лет. И меня не в последней степени отталкивало тогдашнее мое представление о буддизме, как о некоем тотальном пессимизме, который во всем видит страдание и ничего больше.

А я по жизни на самом деле довольно-таки оптимистичный человек. И много чего люблю, и много чего испытал, и вроде как умею видеть вокруг хорошее.

Но вот какая закавыка: я совершенно точно *знаю,* что всему этому придет конец. Наступит разлука с тем (и с теми), что мне дорого и любимо, наступит одиночество, болезни, старость и смерть... Да, жизнь - это порой праздничный пир. Только это пир, который устраивает палач в камере смертников.

Однажды Чокьи Ньмиа Ринпоче высказался примерно так (я не помню точных слов): "Вот было бы здорово, если бы существовало постоянное счастье. Не надо было бы никакой практики. Можно было бы просто жить и радоваться. Ан нет..."

Не знаю, по теме ли я тебе ответил - все вышеизложенное - лишь мое субъективное (но искреннее) в*и*дение.

PS: да, а в голосовании я не участвовал...

----------


## Alert

//Головная боль же у Нероли сугубо махаянская...//

Лучшее средство от такой головной боли - содержимое головы! Которое надо когда-то включать. А то и традиция с учителем могут стать той гильотиной.  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

Согласен с Alex
Добавлю, что я хочу избавиться от страдания, а кем я в результате этого стану мне по барабану.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Нероли, хочу стать Буддой всегда, но иногда чрезмерные желания становятся препятствием к достижению цели, есть даже практика, помогающая избавиться от такого рода связанности. "И тебя вылечат, и меня вылечат". А вообще странно, что ты следуешь не Учению, а своим желаниям (типа хочу - не хочу) без соответствующего их понимания (прости, если обшибся).

----------


## Саня

> //Может более точной будет формулировка типа: раскрыть свою собственную изначально просветленную природу?//
> 
> Даже указание кошерной ДО не помогло, формулировочка вышла явно некошерная.


Толковый словарь живого великорусского языка Владимира Даля
КОШЕРНЫЙ, коширный, еврейский, чистый, непоганый, дозволенный по закону на пищу; противопол. трефной. Коширное мясо, с еврейской бойни; иного евреи не едят.

Которое именно из этих значений вы имели ввиду, употребляя его по отношению к формулировке, поясните, пожалуйста?

----------


## Вао

> Дорогие все!
> 
> Практикуя, поняла, что Буддой я становиться похоже не хочу. 
> Меня все устраивает, мне все нравится, и практиковать нравится и вообще.
> 
> Хочу спросить хотите ли Вы становиться Буддой? И зачем?
> Можно конечно говорить, что типа хочу быть Буддой на БВЖС, только тут засада! Как я могу хотеть привести ЖС к состоянию (просветления), которое мне самой вроде как ни к чему?
> 
> Для тех кто стесняется - анонимный опрос.


В принципе это нормальный этап в практике. Я в том году, тоже терзался такими вопросами: " А за чем нужно Просветление?" и тд. Этот духовный кризис не первый и не последний. Твои опасения, на мой взгляд, вызваны тем, что ты опасаешься потерять свою личность. Но это ошибочный взгляд. Состояние Будды это не уничтожение своей личности или индивидуальности, а не привязанность к ней.

----------


## Ersh

> в "хорошо" проще раслабиться и идти практиковать.


Во-первых это кому как, а во-вторых не надо привязывать практику к какому-либо состоянию, Оль.

----------


## Грег

> Да как не назови, ну нет у меня этого понимания. 
> Я могу конечно аутотренингом заняться: "мне кажется, мне всё кажется..."
> Только сколько халва не говори - во рту слаще не становится.


Ну так для этого существует практика.
По мере практики иллюзорность будет всё более понятна.
Торопится не надо  :Smilie: .



> Так и не поняла в чем в своих рассуждениях не права.


А дело в самих рассуждениях - само их наличие ошибка  :Smilie: .



> Ой, а может это просто я никого не понимаю?  Или мне кажется, что не понимаю?


Кажется. - Понимать-то нечего  :Smilie: .

----------


## Neroli

> Во-первых это кому как, а во-вторых не надо привязывать практику к какому-либо состоянию, Оль.


С первым согласна на все сто. Без базара. 
Со вторым согласна на все двести. Но с базаром. 
Ситуация такова, что приходится порой привязывать. Я вот не могу сидеть в медитации когда холодно, а укрывшись одеялом сижу. Это ведь никому не кажется неправельным?
А если я не могу сидеть в медитации голодная?
А если мне фигово сидится когда меня обидели?
Когда мне холодно - я погреюсь, когда мне голодно - я поем, когда мне обидно - я меняю свою точку зрения. 
Что именно не так?

----------


## Neroli

> А дело в самих рассуждениях - само их наличие ошибка .


Yes!
Спасибо, Сергей, мне значительно полегчало.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Или люди только в состоянии "плохо" могут практиковать?


Да, считается, что в состоянии "плохо" лучше практиковать - стимул есть.
А когда всё хорошо, то и делать ничего не нужно - всё и так хорошо, зачем практиковать.
Поэтому, к примеру, считается, что рождение человеком более благоприятно для практики, чем богом - можно осознать что есть "плохо" и есть "хорощо".

----------


## Neroli

Сергей, с "плохо" хорошо начинать. 
Но по мере практики становится всё "лучше" и "лучше".  (а как иначе то?)
Это ж не повод практику бросать. Наоборот. Вдохновляет, работает ведь!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Что именно не так?


То, что ты почему-то это обсуждаешь. Сидишь - и сиди себе под одеялом  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Сытая :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Ситуация такова, что приходится порой привязывать. Я вот не могу сидеть в медитации когда холодно, а укрывшись одеялом сижу. Это ведь никому не кажется неправельным?


Ну так и сидите с одеялом  :Smilie:  Какие проблемы? Разве суть в этом?



> А если я не могу сидеть в медитации голодная?


Значит надо поесть  :Smilie: .



> А если мне фигово сидится когда меня обидели?


Значит не надо обижаться  :Smilie: .
Конечно, это легко сказать, но трудно сделать.
Но ноги растут  всё оттуда же - ото сна.
Обижается кто? - Обижается ЭГО.
Обижается на что? - На несоответствие своим ожиданиям.
А почему ожидания должны оправдаться? Никто не знает куда подуют кармические ветры.



> ... когда мне обидно - я меняю свою точку зрения. 
> Что именно не так?


ИМХО, не поможет (точнее поможет, но временно) - вскорости её опять нужно будет менять.
Поможет, на мой взгляд, отсутствие точки зрения. - Чего нет, то и менять не придётся - проблема и возникнуть не сможет.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, с "плохо" хорошо начинать. 
> Но по мере практики становится всё "лучше" и "лучше".  (а как иначе то?)


Смотря что лучше.
"Лучше" - это тоже ошибка (в абсолютном смысле), ИМХО. Это новая привязанность.
Спасение не в "лучше", а в "как есть".

PS. А вообще, у многих от ума проблемы  :Smilie:  (без обид, ничего личного).
Начинают думать - ЭТО/не ЭТО, ТАК/не ТАК, правильно/не правильно.
Желая стать буддой никогда им не станешь, ИМХО.

----------


## ullu

Ну нифига вы не правы.
Что бы узнать свое состояние нужно успокоить ум.
Что бы успокоить ум нужно что бы не парило.
Вот когда узнал свое состояние и начал все объединять уже с ним то даже тогда сначала нужно что бы мало парило, а уже потом можно все подряд.
Для того и существует формальная практика, чтобы в спокойной благоприятной обстановке научиться узнавать свое состояние и устойчиво в нем пребывать, пока нет запарок.
за тем и нужны уединения, что бы неблагоприятные обстоятельства не баламутили ум по-пусту эмоциями и мыслями лишними .
почему по-пусту? Да потмоу что все эти баламучения они вредны, если не с чем их пока объединять. Они разрушают покой ума, который необходим для обнаружения своего истинного состояния.
Поэтому первое что надо сделать это успокоить свой ум, любыми средствами.
если надо удовлетворить желания - удовлетвори. Только не транжирь полученое таким образом спокойствие ума , а иди и узнавай пока ум спокоен.
если нужна удобная поза - прими удобную позу. если нужно тепло, пусть будет тепло, если надо поесть то поешь, если одолевают проблемы то найди способ сделать так, что бы они временно не одолевали.

Все практики которые изменяют личностные качества направлены на то, что бы создать благоприятные обстоятельства для узнавания своей природы.
нет никакого смысла в том, что бы геройстововать и сидеть в медитации с бурей эмоций, с которыми не можешь справиться, потому что получить знание своего истинного состояния в таком бардаке крайне затруднительно.
так зачем создавать себе лишние препятствия?

----------


## Neroli

> Значит не надо обижаться .
> Конечно, это легко сказать, но трудно сделать.


Почему трудно? Легко.! Когда сменишь негативную оценку на положительную!!!  :Smilie: 




> ИМХО, не поможет (точнее поможет, но временно) - вскорости её опять нужно будет менять.


Прям ужос.  :Smilie: 
Поменяю, мне че лень что-ли?
Одеялом не лень каждый раз накрываться. Чесслово.

И вообще мне этот разговор начинает напоминать бородатый анекдот:
- А может в реанимацию?
- Не, доктор сказал в морг, значит в морг.
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Короче спать пора.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Да, считается, что в состоянии "плохо" лучше практиковать - стимул есть.
> А когда всё хорошо, то и делать ничего не нужно - всё и так хорошо, зачем практиковать.
> Поэтому, к примеру, считается, что рождение человеком более благоприятно для практики, чем богом - можно осознать что есть "плохо" и есть "хорощо".


неправда ваша.
считается что практиковать лучше в состоянии хорошо, но осознавать необходимость практики лучше в состоянии плохо.
Иначе самые лучшие условия для практики были бы в адах или в мире богов.
но и там и там плохое рождение.А лучшее - в человеческом мире, где страдания есть, что дает возомжность осознать необходимость освобождения, но не так сильны, что дает возможность практиковать.

----------


## Neroli

> Желая стать буддой никогда им не станешь, ИМХО.


Сергей, самое первое моё сообщение в этом трэде:



> Практикуя, поняла, что Буддой я становиться похоже не хочу.


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...53&postcount=1
Т.е вы со мной спорили спорили, а потом еще и вывод сделали.  
Сильный, однако, ход.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Тань, Оль, ну тогда вообще какие проблемы?
Говоримм о элементарном создании благоприятных условий для практики, а называем это "переплавлением страдания в блаженство". Елки-палки, давайте говорить конкретно о конкретных вещах, простыми, понятными всем, не допускающими двойного толкования словами.
Или все-таки не одеяло имелось в виду?

----------


## woltang

> Марина, как проснуться?


ОЛя! у тебя есть два пути. 

      Первый - принять строгое решение достичь в этой жизни Просветления(полного и окончательного) и  помочь всем страдающим существам(и действовать каждый день двигаясь  неукоснительно  к цели,согласовывая свой путь продвижения с учителем)  .

     Второй- не принимать никаких решения и жить спокойно без обязательств ,развлекая себя практиками и болтовней   :Smilie:  ...

 Пока ты САМА не сделаешь выбор никто тебе не поможет. ОДНОЗНАЧНО  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Тань, Оль, ну тогда вообще какие проблемы?
> Говоримм о элементарном создании благоприятных условий для практики, а называем это "переплавлением страдания в блаженство". Елки-палки, давайте говорить конкретно о конкретных вещах, простыми, понятными всем, не допускающими двойного толкования словами.
> Или все-таки не одеяло имелось в виду?


Леш, изначально я вообще про то, можно ли получить удовольствие от того, что не показывают что в коробочке (изменив оценку этого события), вместо того, что бы расстаиваться. 
А вы говорите ниизззя - привяжешься к радости. Оставайся уж как есть. 
А я говорю, если можно радоваться, почему не радоваться. Радостный ум спокойнее и к практике пригоднее.
А вы говорите...
А я...
Вообщем поговорили. 

Извини, если было не конкретно и не понятно.

зы: А Таня очень правильно всё написала.

----------


## Skyku

> Получается, что раз в нирвану есть вход, то есть и выход. Действительно так считаете?


Я считаю в нирвану нет входа и нет выхода.

Нирвана наступает тогда, когда устраняются причины порождающие входы и выходы.





> можно ли получить удовольствие от того, что не показывают что в коробочке (изменив оценку этого события), вместо того, что бы расстаиваться.


А зачем менять оценку события? Вернее зачем менять одни переживания на другие?

Ну не показали что там в коробочке, ну и пес с ним.

При чем тут расстройство и радость? Зачем они тут?

----------


## Neroli

Skyku, "пес" получается далеко не со всеми событиями в жизни. Может быть у вас не так, так я за вас очень рада.
Но иногда бывает, что не можешь отнестись нейтрально к происходящему. Так почему бы не сменить одно переживание на другое? В чем ценность страданий в данном случае? У нас в сансаре их острая нехватка что ли?

----------


## Skyku

> Но иногда бывает, что не можешь отнестись нейтрально к происходящему. Так почему бы не сменить одно переживание на другое?


Бывает. Буддизм тут при чем?

Повторюсь: для достижения счастья, кайфа, ровной радости не требуется буддизм. Есть масса других способов приводящих к тому же. Причем напрямую, и нередко с гораздо мЕньшими усилиями чем буддийская практика.

Цель у буддизма несколько иная. Хотя попутно много чего достигнется. Но если кому важно счастье, то пусть не рассчитывает что попутно он его достигнет быстрее и легче чем идя к нему напрямую.




> В чем ценность страданий в данном случае?


Мне вообще непонятная ценность страданий. В любых случаях.




> У нас в сансаре их острая нехватка что ли?


Ну если люди массово выбирают "сладкий яд" то можно и так сказать - им не хватает страданий.
Я называю это - не настрадались еще.

----------


## Neroli

Skuky, разговор будет долгим и нудным.
На этот раз, пожалуй, пес с ним.

----------


## Skyku

> разговор будет долгим и нудным


Так буддийская практика, как и любая "работа" долгая и нудная.
(в славянском переводе слова Иисуса: "Царствие Небесное силою *нудится*")

Обычно то людям и хочется, чего-нибудь с перчиком. Пострадать там, пометаться в исканиях, взлететь и упасть, - вобщем - страстей.

Причем выбор этот часто неосознанный. А просто страсти для человека - живу значит ("Мертвому ничего не болит"). И вобщем-то человек прав. Это и есть стиль жизни. В сансаре. Иначе ты мертв. Для сансары.
А умирать кому хочется? Принцу Гаутаме тоже не хотелось.

Вопросы "хочу стать буддой, не хочу стать буддой" по сути те же. Ничего в них оригинального. 
Это вопросы порожденные стилем жизни в сансаре.
Как и многие прочие. (например - буду это делать потому что радостно. А не радостно, значит не буду)

Или - "меня не поняли!" Ну не поняли, и что с того? как мой друг-наставник говорит: "А ты сам то себя понял? Ты то понял чего в действительности хочешь? Нет? Так чего же от других ждешь сверхспособностей??"

----------


## PampKin Head

Желание стать Буддой\распознать природу ума - как гиря. Берешь нож и режешь веревку, на которой она весит. На шее.

Гиря падает с громким бабахом на пол. И в теле такая лёгкость образуется. В уме тоже образуется...

Впору по воде ходить и мёртвых воскрешать...

----------


## ullu

Леш, никаких проблем, я когда говорила о блаженстве просто сразу не поняла об чем речь идет, поэтому говорила о другом вообще не в тему. Потом Оля меня поправила и до меня дошло об чем речь  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Так буддийская практика, как и любая "работа" долгая и нудная.


Да нифига она не долгая и не нудная. если применять правильные методы. а не придумывать себе героического трудного , долгого и нудного пути то буддийская практика радостная, счастливая, легкая и простая в применении.

Вот когда съезжаешь на свои "умные" методы тогда все и становится раком. извините.

----------


## ullu

> Желание стать Буддой\распознать природу ума - как гиря. Берешь нож и режешь веревку, на которой она весит. На шее.
> 
> Гиря падает с громким бабахом на пол. И в теле такая лёгкость образуется. В уме тоже образуется...
> 
> Впору по воде ходить и мёртвых воскрешать...


Вот это точно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так буддийская практика, как и любая "работа" долгая и нудная.
> (в славянском переводе слова Иисуса: "Царствие Небесное силою нудится")


Мне кажется, что когда я практикую - жизнь имеет смысл. А когда иду на работу и теряюсь в этом спектакле жизни - сливаю все по канализационной трубе.

Отсюда и восторг, и вдохновение.

----------


## Skyku

> Да нифига она не долгая и не нудная. если применять правильные методы.


Так и жизнь такая  :Smilie:  

"Желающего судьба ведет, а нежелающего - тащит"




> буддийская практика радостная, счастливая, легкая и простая в применении.


для Вас? Очень может быть.

Как и страдания нет вне конкретного ума, так и буддийской практики.

И если "буддийская практика" зависела бы только от правильных методов, то просветленные сходили бы с ее конвеера.

----------


## Skyku

Кстати, ullu, Вы давно в буддизме. Посчитайте, сколько Ваших знакомых, с которым начинали к нынешнему моменту забросили не только практику, а и даже увлечение буддизмом. И сколько осталось.

И тем кто забросил почему не объяснили что: "буддийская практика радостная, счастливая, легкая и простая в применении"
?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

На мой взгляд, "лёгкость" либо "трудность" буддийской практики обусловлены степенью овладения безмятежностью и проникновением (шаматхой/випашьяной). Если практикующий достиг серьёзных успехов в парамитах сосредоточения и мудрости, то практика будет для него лёгкой, а если его практика неустоявшаяся и поверхностная, то трудности и сомнения будут неизбежны. Как сказал лама Цонкапа:

"Благодаря _безмятежности_ ум перестаёт возмущаться ветрами дискурсивных мыслей, подобно пламени светильника, недоступного ветру. Благодаря _проникновению_ избавляемся от всех сетей дурных воззрений, и чужаки (т. е. иноверцы) уже не могут сбить нас с толку".

----------


## PampKin Head

Вот если бы все было, как в произведениях Дзонкапы!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вот если бы все было, как в произведениях Дзонкапы!


В сущности-то, ведь это так для всех буддийских традиций. Практика саматхи/випассаны является основной и для Тхеравады. И в любом из направлений Махаяны сосредоточение и мудрость - это кульминация практики, благодаря чему достигается Освобождение. С ростом мудрости и сосредоточения укрепляется и облегчается практика остальных парамит. Конечно, мирские трудности могут продолжать возникать, но они уже не будут определять сознание практикующего (существенно влиять на него).

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Нравятся мне теоретики секса...


PampKin Head! Опять у Вас некорректные сравнения... :Frown:  

Об определяющей роли в буддийской практике мудрости и сострадания говорят ведь не теоретики, а практики! Разве только теоретик лама Цонкапа?! :Confused:  В том-то и дело, что и "Вступивший в поток" (в Тхераваде) и Бодхисаттва высоких ступеней не могут быть зависимы от мирских трудностей!

----------


## PampKin Head

И что же они всю жизнь парятся в своих монастырях, коли все так понятно и технологически предопределено?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> И что же они всю жизнь парятся в своих монастырях, коли все так понятно и технологически предопределено?


Потому что в мирских условиях не так-то просто достичь дхьян и самадхи, а также мудрого проникновения... Не просто, но можно...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потому что в мирских условиях не так-то просто достичь дхьян и самадхи, а также мудрого проникновения... Не просто, но можно...


Я про монастыри , а не про мирские условия спрашивал. 

А что такого в мирских условиях? Типо, технологический процесс не работает?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Я про монастыри , а не про мирские условия спрашивал. 
> 
> А что такого в мирских условиях? Типо, технологический процесс не работает?


Я ведь только что ответил...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я ведь только что ответил...


гр. Шебунин, а вы хоть в одном монастыре были? жизнь в нем наблюдали?

Я хотел узнать, *почему в мирской жизни* трудно достичь ...?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Я хотел узнать, *почему в мирской жизни* трудно достичь ...?


Потому что мирская жизнь не способствует полноценной буддийской практике (речь не о Бодхисаттвах). Для чего же тогда Будда Шакьямуни Сангху создал? Для создания максимально благоприятных условий для практики.

----------


## ullu

> Кстати, ullu, Вы давно в буддизме. Посчитайте, сколько Ваших знакомых, с которым начинали к нынешнему моменту забросили не только практику, а и даже увлечение буддизмом.


не давно. в 2000 году первую передачу получила.
забросили 0 человек из моих знакомых
не могу сказать что все повально активно практикуют, но по-мере сил каждый что-то делает по-тихоньку.

----------


## ullu

> И тем кто забросил почему не объяснили что: "буддийская практика радостная, счастливая, легкая и простая в применении"
> ?


Им объясняют. Учимтеля постоянно это объясняют. Но они так же как и вы сопротивляются тому. что бы все было легко и просто.
Почему вы сопротивляетесь?

----------


## ullu

> для Вас? Очень может быть.


Она будет таковой для каждого, кто будет правильно применять методы.
То есть если кто-то хочет практиковать легко, радостно и безусильно, то ему нужно понять что он делает не правильно и изменить это, а не считать нудность и трудность неизбежным сопровождением практики.




> И если "буддийская практика" зависела бы только от правильных методов, то просветленные сходили бы с ее конвеера.


Не только, но если правильно применять метод то можно избежать не нужных напрягов.

----------


## warpig

Не знаю, Оля, насколько к месту, но тут в Голландии, что-то сыр поперек горла  :Smilie: 
Напомню общебуддийскую мысль, что у страдания можно учиться, оставляя его таким какое оно есть и стараясь его понять.
Надо только в каждом случае понимать  - можно ли смотреть прямо на него без рези в глазах (что оно собой представляет, откуда берется, непременно ли его существование)?
Мелкий дискомфорт - настоящий подарок для практики, попытки проникнуть в сильную боль, вероятно, не дадут ничего кроме напряжения и усталости (ну и прироста терпения).
Когда слегка задели - очень хорошо. Если по стене размазали, тут уж без большого запаса прочности лучше не фокусироваться и переключится на что-нибудь другое, - обложится котами и читать "12 стульев" с бокалом корвалолу. Если не чесать,  через некоторое время, можно будет вернуться и рассмотреть что же это было.
Правда, все это подразумевает определенный стиль практики, постоянно надо ловить моменты и держать ум именно в этом контексте (обычной тенденцией является простое игнорирование дискомфорта, до той поры пока он не превышает порог, когда его уже нельзя игнорировать). То есть, чтобы такой подход работал, нужно чтобы он был одной из основных линий (и учиться у соответствующих учителей, написанного выше недостаточно для примения). Не очень приятно для практики, но по-настоящему быстро лечит. 

Если основная практика сильно отличается от описанного, тогда, видимо, заход с тыла и вариант "Б", то есть борьба с вторичными причинами посредством одеяла (прошу прощения за влезание на тибетский форум, пользуясь случаем  :Smilie: ).

Когда же речь заходит о загадочности коробок, то это один из ключевых моментов правильного воззрения (не  коробка и не ее содержимое, а именно внутренне присущая всему неопределенность и ненадежность). Когда ум воспринимает эти аспекты в объекте цепляния, он оказывается перед выбором - цепляться ли за объект с риском обжечься.
Когда он не видит недолговечность, ненадежность и неопределенность - цепляется сразу. 
В каждом случае ум может приходить к этому выбору десятки раз, то оставляя его неразрешенным, то цепляясь. В конце концов он отказывается цепляться за данный объект. Чувствуя облегчение, он переносит принцип на все остальное. Недолговечность и неопределенность вещей, это в, конечном итоге, резкий и прямой, но очень хороший друг.

Очень хорошо этому учил Ачан Чаа, жаль что переводчик из меня плохой, пришлось писать своими словами.
http://www.purifymind.com/AjahnChah4.htm

----------


## ullu

> На мой взгляд, "лёгкость" либо "трудность" буддийской практики обусловлены степенью овладения безмятежностью и проникновением (шаматхой/випашьяной). Если практикующий достиг серьёзных успехов в парамитах сосредоточения и мудрости, то практика будет для него лёгкой, а если его практика неустоявшаяся и поверхностная, то трудности и сомнения будут неизбежны. Как сказал лама Цонкапа:
> 
> "Благодаря _безмятежности_ ум перестаёт возмущаться ветрами дискурсивных мыслей, подобно пламени светильника, недоступного ветру. Благодаря _проникновению_ избавляемся от всех сетей дурных воззрений, и чужаки (т. е. иноверцы) уже не могут сбить нас с толку".


Согласна, но отчасти. То есть есть и болеее простые уровни, когда применение правильного метода делает практику из трудной - легкой. Мало того, в этих случаях легкость практики является и показательем того, что она выполняется правильно.
Вот пример:
Я когда -то думала, что развивать щедрость нужно отдавая больше, чем можешь отдать. Таким образом преодолевая себя.
Это я принесла с собой из христианства, там ясно сказано про преодоление на примере вдовы, которая отдала последнюю монетку.

Но, однажды я прочитала сутру про развитие щедрости и поняла свою основную ошибку.
Искусный метод буддима заключается в том, что бы отдавать ровно столько сколько не жалко. но делать это часто, регулярно и сознательно.
Кроме этого необходимо внимательно отслеживать этот момент, когда отдаешь и не испытываешь при этом негатива, а возможно даже испытываешь радость.
Тапк в уме накапливается новая привычка - отдавать это хорошо и приятно . И ум постепенно перестает цепляться за бОльшие и бОльшие объекты, то есть постепенно ум расслабляется, что очень благоприятно для узнавания своей природы.
По-моему очень мудро, а главное метод основывается на знании о том как устроен ум и как он работает и как с ним работать на основе этого знания.
А не просто на идее о том, что надо быть щедрым и это хорошо.

Моя же очень большая ошибка состояла в том, что я накапливала привычку преодолевать себя и накапливала в уме память о том, что отдавать это болезнено.
Из-за этого практика щедрости была для меня трудна и нерадостна. Но если применять правильный метод, основаный на настоящем знании, то практика щедрости будет легкой и радостной. 

Вот только бы самой помнить о том, что говорю  :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Skyku

> забросили 0 человек из моих знакомых


Тогда все остальные Ваши выводы понятны  :Smilie: 




> но если правильно применять метод то можно избежать не нужных напрягов.


Так о том и речь - почему не применяют правильно  :Smilie: 




> Почему вы сопротивляетесь?


Можте подскажете чему я сопротивляюсь?

----------


## ullu

так я же все написала уже.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потому что мирская жизнь не способствует полноценной буддийской практике (речь не о Бодхисаттвах). Для чего же тогда Будда Шакьямуни Сангху создал? Для создания максимально благоприятных условий для практики.


Есть сутра, где Шакьямуни конкретно говорит Шарипутре, что Сангха бхикшу создана для сохранения Дхармы в чистоте.

А благоприятность условий зависит от ума и кармических накоплений практикующего.

----------


## ullu

> Тогда все остальные Ваши выводы понятны


Вообще то не логично.
Если бы вы учитывали количество людей, оставивших практику, но правильно применявших правильные методы, без личных фантазий, то тогда это количество могло служить аргументом. А так не может. Ведь ключевым словом было ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ МЕТОД ПРАВИЛЬНО ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Есть сутра, где Шакьямуни конкретно говорит Шарипутре, что Сангха бхикшу создана для сохранения Дхармы в чистоте.


Не только, но также и для того, чтобы можно было посвятить жизнь практике вдали от мирских условий:




> Блаженный сказал так:
> 
> "Вот, брахман, в мир приходит Татхагата – архат, всецело просветленный, наделенный знанием и добродетелью, счастливый, знаток мира, несравненный вожатый людей, нуждающихся в узде, учитель богов и людей, Будда, Блаженный. Он возглашает об этом мироздании с мирами богов, Мары, Брахмы, с миром отшельников и брахманов, с богами и людьми, познав и увидев их собственными глазами. Он проповедует истину – превосходную в начале, превосходную в середине, превосходную в конце, – в ее духе и букве, наставляет в единственно совершенном, чистом целомудрии.
> 
> Эту истину слышит домохозяин, или сын домохозяина, или вновь родившийся в каком-либо другом семействе. Слыша эту истину, он обретает веру в Татхагату. И наделенный этой обретенной им верой, он размышляет: "Жизнь в доме стеснительна, это путь нечистоты, странничество же – как чистый воздух. Не легко обитающему в доме блюсти всецело совершенное, всецело чистое целомудрие, сияющее как жемчужная раковина. Ведь я мог бы сбрить волосы и бороду, надеть желтые одеяния, и, оставив дом, странствовать бездомным". И со временем, отказавшись от малого достатка или отказавшись от большого достатка, отказавшись от малого круга родственников или отказавшись от большого круга родственников, он сбривает волосы и бороду, надевает желтые одеяния, и, оставив дом, странствует бездомным.
> 
> Так, будучи странником, он живет сдержанный воздержанием предписаний для отшельников, придерживаясь должного поведения видя опасность в мельчайших поступках, обязуется следовать заповедям и упражняется в их исполнении, наделен добродетелью тела и добродетелью речи, чист в средствах существования, обладает нравственностью, охраняет врата жизненных способностей, наделен способностью самосознания и вдумчивостью удовлетворен.
> 
> Как же, брахман, монах предан нравственности. Вот, брахман, отказываясь уничтожать живое, и избегая уничтожать живое, без палки и без оружия, скромный, полный сострадания, монах пребывает в доброте и сочувствии ко всем живым существам. Это и есть часть его нравственности.


Воспоминание о Сангхе

"Община учеников Благословенного следует по хорошему пути,  
Община учеников Благословенного следует по прямому пути,  
Община учеников Благословенного следует по верному пути,  
Община учеников Благословенного следует по совершенному пути,  
А именно четыре пары, восемь типов личностей,  
Такова Община учеников Благословенного,  
Достойная даров,  
Достойная гостеприимства,  
Достойная подаяния,  
Достойная почтительного приветствия,  
Несравненное поле заслуг для мира".




> А благоприятность условий зависит от ума и кармических накоплений практикующего.


Это само собой разумеется.

2. ullu, согласен, но я имел в виду, что практика парамит сосредоточения и мудрости облегчает практику других парамит и уменьшает вероятность сомнений, падений, отсуплений и т. п.

----------


## PampKin Head

Бывает вот и так:




> Данная традиция йогической практики была собрана воедино Кунгой Тэнзином, третьим Кхамтрулом Ринпоче – тертоном и гелонгом, жившим в конце семнадцатого века. Все эти учения существовали в Друкпа Кагью и до него, но начало практики их подобным способом в центре токденов установилось именно во время его жизни. У него был ученик-мирянин Амка Дечен Дордже, история которого известна во всём Кхаме. Обычно Радужное Тело реализуют индивидуально. Его история – уникально. Сам Амка, его жена, дети, яки, овцы исчезли все вместе.
> 
> Это было не реализацией Радужного Тела, а, скорее всего, подобно путешествию в страну Дакини. Амка был родом из Нангчена и принадлежал к семье кочевников. Всего в семье было тринадцать человек. Если считать всех яков, овец и собак, то – шестьдесят два. И все они как-то утром отправились в страну Дакини. Амка, бывший учеником Тензина Ньимы и Цогньи Ринпоче, шёл первым, играя на дамару и звоня в дильбу, а за ним шли жена, дети и животные. Токден Аджам, рассказавший эту историю, не помнил названия места, где всё это произошло. После семьи Амки не осталось ничего кроме очага и тента. В ночь перед этим событием соседи-кочевники подумали, что в семье Амки – ссора, потому что они побросали всё имущество в реку. На следующее утро от них не осталось и следа. Итак, в линии преемственности после Кунги Тэнзина следует Амка, а за ним – Джампа Паво, известный также как Йонгзин.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Бывает вот и так:





> Цитата:
> Данная традиция йогической практики была собрана воедино Кунгой Тэнзином, третьим Кхамтрулом Ринпоче – тертоном и гелонгом, жившим в конце семнадцатого века. Все эти учения существовали в Друкпа Кагью и до него, но начало практики их подобным способом в центре токденов установилось именно во время его жизни. У него был ученик-мирянин Амка Дечен Дордже, история которого известна во всём Кхаме. Обычно Радужное Тело реализуют индивидуально. Его история – уникально. Сам Амка, его жена, дети, яки, овцы исчезли все вместе.
> 
> Это было не реализацией Радужного Тела, а, скорее всего, подобно путешествию в страну Дакини. Амка был родом из Нангчена и принадлежал к семье кочевников. Всего в семье было тринадцать человек. Если считать всех яков, овец и собак, то – шестьдесят два. И все они как-то утром отправились в страну Дакини. Амка, бывший учеником Тензина Ньимы и Цогньи Ринпоче, шёл первым, играя на дамару и звоня в дильбу, а за ним шли жена, дети и животные. Токден Аджам, рассказавший эту историю, не помнил названия места, где всё это произошло. После семьи Амки не осталось ничего кроме очага и тента. В ночь перед этим событием соседи-кочевники подумали, что в семье Амки – ссора, потому что они побросали всё имущество в реку. На следующее утро от них не осталось и следа. Итак, в линии преемственности после Кунги Тэнзина следует Амка, а за ним – Джампа Паво, известный также как Йонгзин.


По-разному бывает... Главное - не противопоставлять, а практиковать в своей традиции.

----------


## Skyku

> Ведь ключевым словом было ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ МЕТОД ПРАВИЛЬНО ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ.


Да я понял Ваше ключевое слово. Потому и переспросил.

Когда правильный метод не работает:
1. Либо он неправильный.
2. Либо он применяется неправильно.
3. Либо, как Вы указали - им не пользуются.

Так вот мое мнение - 2 и 3: попытка понять - почему применяются неправильно, и почему же не пользуются правильными методами.

Потому что самая распрекрасная метода - бесполезна и "неправильна", если не дает результатов.




> Если бы вы учитывали количество людей, оставивших практику, но правильно применявших правильные методы, без личных фантазий


То есть личная фантазия - причина?
Она мешает правильному применению правильных методов?

----------


## woltang

Олечка, надо принимать решение.  :Smilie:  . и насколько вижу - тебя очень многие понимают, и понимают правильно, потому что сами проходили подобную маяту. 
 Пойми себя сама.


 Ни один из форумчан не написал бы так о тебе :Хочу быть Буддой, не смотря ни на что, а таким как ты, Нероли, не место во внутренней тантре
  ПОчему ты так пишешь?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Ни один из форумчан не написал бы так о тебе :Хочу быть Буддой, не смотря ни на что, а таким как ты, Нероли, не место во внутренней тантре


Вобче-то думалось, что Ольга здесь запустила опрос мнений не относительно себя, что было бы странно при наличии у нее Учителя, так ведь? А внутренние тантры, хм, сами "разберутся", кому в них место, там достаточно тех, кто управляет процессом.

----------


## Skyku

В рассылке пришла одна история. 

Которая вобщем-то и формулирует мое мнение.

И о принце Гаутаме, и обо мне и вообще, о любом идущем.

Дело не в мотивациях, не в правильных методах/применениях, ни в самих страданиях.

Суфийская притча "Шейх Фарид":

Однажды шейх Фарид направлялся к реке для утреннего омовения. Один ищущий последовал за ним и сказал ему:
- Пожалуйста, остановись на минутку. Ты выглядишь столь наполненным Божественным, а я даже не испытываю какого-либо желания этого. Ты выглядишь таким безумным, что просто наблюдая за тобой, я ощущаю, что в этом что-то есть. Ты такой счастливый и блаженный, *а я так страдаю, но во мне нет даже желания искать Божественное. Так что мне делать? Как создать это желание?*
Фарид посмотрел на человека и сказал:
- Пойдём со мной. Я собираюсь принять утреннюю ванну. Ты тоже искупайся со мной в реке - может быть, во время купания можно будет получить ответ. Если нет, то мы поищем его после купания. Иди за мной.
Человек был немного озадачен. Этот шейх Фарид казался немного безумным: как во время купания можно получить ответ? Но кто знает этих мистиков, поэтому он последовал за ним.
Они оба вошли в реку, и когда человек зашёл достаточно глубоко, Фарид прыгнул на него и стал топить. Человек ощутил беспомощность. Сначала он подумал, что Фарид шутит, но потом это стало опасным. Он не собирался отпускать его! Человек начал вырываться.
Фарид был тяжёлым и сильным, а ищущий был очень тщедушным - какими бывают ищущие. Но когда на кон
поставлена твоя жизнь... Даже этот тщедушный человек сбросил с себя Фарида, вскочил на него и сказал:
- Ты что, убийца? Что ты делаешь? Я бедный человек. Я всего лишь пришёл спросить тебя, как в сердце может возникнуть желание к поиску Божественного, а ты собираешься убить меня!
Фарид воскликнул:
- Подожди! Сначала несколько вопросов. Когда я удерживал тебя под водой и ты задыхался, сколько мыслей было в твоей голове?
Человек ответил:
- Сколько? Только одна мысль: как выбраться на воздух, чтобы вдохнуть.
Фарид спросил:
- Как долго в тебе пребывала эта одна мысль?
Человек ответил:
- И эта мысль тоже пребывала во мне недолго, потому что ставкой была моя жизнь. Вы можете позволить себе думать, когда ничто не поставлено на кон. "Жизнь в опасности!" - даже эта мысль исчезла. "Выбраться из воды!" - это была не мысль. Эта была вся моя жизнь.
Фарид сказал:
- Ты понял. Это и есть ответ. *Если ты испытываешь удушье в этом мире, если ты сдавлен со всех сторон и если ты чувствуешь, что в этом мире ничего не случится, кроме смерти, то возникнет желание поиска Истины, или Бога. Но это тоже будет длиться недолго. Постепенно это желание перестанет быть желанием. Оно станет твоей жизнью. Сама жажда становится твоей жизнью.* Я показал тебе путь. Теперь ты можешь идти.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Дорогие все!
> 
> Практикуя, поняла, что Буддой я становиться похоже не хочу. 
> Меня все устраивает, мне все нравится, и практиковать нравится и вообще.
> 
> Хочу спросить хотите ли Вы становиться Буддой? И зачем?
> Можно конечно говорить, что типа хочу быть Буддой на БВЖС, только тут засада! Как я могу хотеть привести ЖС к состоянию (просветления), которое мне самой вроде как ни к чему?
> 
> Для тех кто стесняется - анонимный опрос.


Не совсем вот понял, если честно, "нравится практиковать и вообще". Если нет желания реализовывать свою будда-природу, зачем тогда практиковать? Мне кажется практика ради практики, а не для вышеупомянутой цели превращается просто в банальное хобби.

----------


## Neroli

> Ни один из форумчан не написал бы так о тебе :Хочу быть Буддой, не смотря ни на что, а таким как ты, Нероли, не место во внутренней тантре
> ПОчему ты так пишешь?


Марин, про внутренную тантру я уже и не помню. Музыкой навеяло.  :Smilie: 
Вообщем надпись надписью не считать. Исправленному верить.

А вот про тантру это хорошо.
Маленькие кусочки из книги Ламы Еше "Введение в тантру"



> .... логика тантры весьма проста: те удовольствтия, которые мы испытываем могут стать источником невероятного перевоплощения, принести ощущение полноты и привести к просветлению. Природа ума такова, что он проецирует вовне всё содержащееся внутри. Это касается и позитивных и негативных мыслей. А это значит, что вечное недовольство собой никогда не превратится в удовлетворение, а страдание никогда не обернется счастьем. Согласно тантре, мы не сможем достичь великой цели - полного ощущения счастья, если будем постоянно напоминать себе о том, как тяжело нам живется. Как раз наоборот. Однако, стремясь получить удовлетворение и успокоение хотя бы в малом, мы в конце концов сможем обрести безмятежность и покой. Аналогично этому, научившись использовать энергию желания и выработав привычку чувствовать то, что можно назвать истинным удовольствием, мы достигнем вечного блаженства и счастья полного просветления. 
> ....
> Мы сами себя делаем жалкими и несчастными, поскольку считаем, что жалкое, страдальческое состояние само по себе благодатно. Но это не так. Единственным результатом такого погружения в страдания могут стать лишь новые страдания. 
> ....
> Главная цель тантры - транформация удовольствий в высший опыт глубочайшей осознанной мудрости. В отличие от многих других традиций, призывающих к отказу от земных радостей, в учении тантры особое ударение делается на том, что стремление к удовольствию и умение правильно направлять энергию желания намного быстрее приблизять человека к достижению высшей цели - просветлению.


Я это всё к тому, что бывают просто разные Пути. 
Спасибо Вам всем. У меня всё хорошо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Не совсем вот понял, если честно, "нравится практиковать и вообще". Если нет желания реализовывать свою будда-природу, зачем тогда практиковать? Мне кажется практика ради практики, а не для вышеупомянутой цели превращается просто в банальное хобби.


Предлагаете завязывать?  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

вот и я говорю:


> Олечка, надо принимать решение.

----------


## Neroli

:Smilie: 
Говоришь, Мариночка.
А что ты имеешь ввиду?
Какое решение? 
Стать Буддой?

По непроверенным данным я уже будда. Осталось проверить. 
Отсюда практика ради практики.  :Smilie: 

зы: вот в детстве я хотела быть то принцессой, то королевой...

----------


## woltang

ОЛя, если ты в пути то должна знать хотя бы направление куда идти. ПОтом по мере продвижения определить конечный пункт. Учения будды бесчетны мы обещаем постичь их все. Путь Будды не постижим мы обещаем постичь его и т.д.

 Практика ради практики, как я это понимаю, - болото. 

 Если река перестаёт течь к океану она становится болотом.

----------


## Ersh

Сегодня хорошо в Дальмасе посидели... Рупа приходил...

----------


## Won Soeng

> По непроверенным данным я уже будда. Осталось проверить.


Осталось обнаружить "я", которое уже Будда, и убедиться, что не осталось неуверенности и заблуждений относительноэтого "я".

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Знаешь Нероли, а мне вот наоборот в последние несколько дней очень хочется стать быстро Буддой и поскорее свалить из этой самсары... поскольку всё достало и кармические препятсвия тоже очень сильно достали и всё такое... караул... самсара в печенке сидит... спаси Учитель, я был не прав... не хочу больше самсару... хватит... хочу освобождение потому что в самсаре нет ни минуты спокойствия и счастья, я был не прав думая что здесь ещё что то можно.... здесь невозможно достичь счастья кроме как в пути к просветлению.... не хочу более... хочу просветление и больше ничего. Спаси Учитель, не хочу больше самсары!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> По непроверенным данным я уже будда. Осталось проверить. 
> Отсюда практика ради практики.


 :Big Grin:   ой, насмешили.... хахачу немагу

----------

